
US economy adds only 142,000 jobs, raising doubts about interest rate rise - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/02/us-economy-adds-only-142000-jobs-raising-doubts-about-interest-rate-rise
======
cryoshon
Of particular note is the admission that wages are actually losing ground in
real dollars. Also notable is the admission that labor force participation is
at 1977 levels-- pretty damn bad.

